# جهاز قياس قوه اشاره الوايرلس



## انسان تايه (17 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 


هل فيه جهاز صغير لقياس قوه اشاره الوايرلس ؟




وهل توجد اجهزه مشابهه متخصصه بالوايرلس صيانة وكشف اعطال ؟

واين توجد ؟


----------



## يوسف السقاف (18 يناير 2011)

نعم ، يوجد هذا الجهاز في معامل الهوائيات ، ولكن تستطيع عمل مثل هذا الجهاز بصورة مبسطه جدا
عن طريق هوائي " عبارة عن اي قطعه حديدية " 
تربط مع الثرمومتر 
مع تغير اشارة الثرمومتر تستطيع معرفة قوة الإشارة الصارة من الوايرلس

طبعا توجد اجهزة كثيره في هذا المجال ولكنها ممنوعة " علينا احنا العرب " نظرا لأنها تتحسس الإشارات الرادارية الحكومية 

حتى الجهاز الموجود لدينا في الجامعة قدم تم مصادرته ثم تخريبه ثم اعادته 
الظريف في الموضوع ان احد المعيدين قد اصلح الجهاز مره اخرى


----------

